
Ask HN: How to get started with Typeface design? - mful
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve been getting more interested in typography, to the point where I&#x27;d like to start experimenting with illustrating letterforms and general type design, but other than &quot;just start drawing on paper&quot; I&#x27;m not sure where to begin.<p>The first four pages of Google results for &quot;illustrating letterforms&quot; literally all point to a book called Drawing Type[1] (similar results for similar queries), but flipping through the preview on Amazon, the book looks to be more for inspiration than instruction.<p>How do I get started here? What are good introductory resources? What are the tools of the trade?<p>Thanks for reading :)<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com.br&#x2F;Drawing-Type-Introduction-Illustrating-Letterforms&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1592538983
======
robin_reala
If you’re in the UK, Reading university have a renowned Typography department
and they run a two week short course in typography design. Might be worth a
trip even if you’re not in the UK.

[http://www.reading.ac.uk/typography/Shortcourses/typ-
shortco...](http://www.reading.ac.uk/typography/Shortcourses/typ-
shortcoursesTDi.aspx)

~~~
mful
I am not in the UK, but looked through the course. The info / pictures make it
look like a great intro -- do you know if the curriculum is published
anywhere?

~~~
robin_reala
Sorry, I don’t. Maybe get in touch with them?

------
LarryMade2
Well I'm of the camp when starting out to get your hands dirty whatever the
means, I suggest is getting a free typeface editor and start by modifying an
already made free/open source font (A good exercise is: take one you think is
in some way horrible and can be done better, then see what it takes to fix
it). As you experience you will learn, research, and connect to find
solutions/show progress.

Secondly here is an interview with a notable type designer - Ray Larabie,
[https://www.myfonts.com/newsletters/cc/200905.html](https://www.myfonts.com/newsletters/cc/200905.html)
Which might be an inspirational.

Hope that helps.

------
Yaa101
[http://designwithfontforge.com/en-
US/index.html](http://designwithfontforge.com/en-US/index.html)

[http://fontforge.github.io/en-US/](http://fontforge.github.io/en-US/)

------
brudgers
What's wrong with drawing on paper?

